# My second trip to Dubai



## Kartoff (May 4, 2005)

I'm so disappointed with your pics... The introduction was awesome, I think you asked the right questions, I thought you'd answer them, but obviously you don't.
I may sound mean, but you shouldn't have made such an interesting introduction for such random pictures.


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

crazy shots,keep it up! and post more exotic cars pics


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

(((myx))) said:


> nice presentation..


agreed.nice and a good one.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Kartoff said:


> I'm so disappointed with your pics... The introduction was awesome, I think you asked the right questions, I thought you'd answer them, but obviously you don't.
> I may sound mean, but you shouldn't have made such an interesting introduction for such random pictures.


I have no idea what you expect to see in my thread. 
I am as you are a skyscraper fan so i walked at first days to the areas where the skyscrapers are. Because of the bad weather i couln`t take such a big amount of ass kicking skyline pics as i took the last time. The thread is not over yet. So just sit down, wait and watch.


@all thank you very much

New pix from the 3rd day.

Let`s call it the culture and urbanity day.
I started on the right side and i walked to the Jumeirah Mosque.









I like this skyscraper









A other mosque on my way.









From left to right. 
The next worlds tallest hotel
Some time ago: the worlds tallest residential tower
The next worlds tallest structure.









The Jumeirah mosque.
According to my Dubai guide it`s the most beautiful mosque in Dubai









It`s possible to go inside, but if you wear like me short trousers you have to take such clothes 









Inside the mosque









A nice woman explained many things to us.She also showed us how to wear the traditional clothes.









Next trip. I visited the real cre of Dubai. 
I started from the top.


















Many people call Dubai teh city of gold.









The Gold Souk




































The Creek


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ AWESOME PICTURES! THese pictures are sooo REAL! Exactly what I wanted to see in Dubai! Thank you very much! :applause:


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

Really good job on capturing real life Dubai.


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

Tom_Green said:


> A nice woman explained many things to us.She also showed us how to wear the traditional clothes.


Isn't the mosque separated for women and men??
I'm surprised they are mixed..

btw, great photos!!


----------



## Urko (Feb 13, 2007)

more more more! I like it 

thank you for the great photos and the another point of view


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks everyboddy.

The second part of my third day.

It starts where the first one ended. 




























Skyscrapers and trafic jam = Dubai 









Something that many many people don`t know about Dubai.









The view was better in the afternoon but still not very good.



























Did you know that Dubai can be that dense?































































I met Altin and dubaiflo in the evening. The two Dubai experts underestemated the traffic jam in Dubai. hno: 













































My first night shot of the Burj Dubai.









I want to thank Altin and dubaiflo for meeting me. It was really nice.
I hope we can meet again someday. 
You should visit this thread. There are many pics of the meeting.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=462593


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice & cool pictures, no doubt Dubai is a modern and progressive city!!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

FALTAN.LUNAS said:


> Very nice & cool pictures, no doubt Dubai is a modern and progressive city!!


Thanks and i have to agree with you 

Time for new pics.

I want to thank Altin again for driving me to the EMAAR Buisness Park.

This is where i walked.



























I think this pic would be perfect for people who think Dubais skyscrapers are build by oil money. 









There are just too many of them in Dubai.


















The SZR




































The next pics are taken from Palm Jumeirah.


















Big construction.













































Now it`s time to look up 




































The Dubai Marina.






















































JLT









JBR


----------



## Urko (Feb 13, 2007)

great new pics!!! thanks!!!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

GREAT PICTURES!!!!!!!

By the way this picture is my number one favorite picture from you! :cheers:


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

One of the most interesting thread I've encountered at SSC.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

wonderful, thanks to share kay: go Dubaiiiiiiiiiiiiii.......


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

@ all: Thank you very much. It`s nice to hear that you like my pics. 


On day 5 i met Brian Mc Morrow.








I want to thank him again for showing me Dubai from a different perspective.

This is our flight route









The small aiport


















The lagoon near the airport


















Umm al-Quaiwain City



























On the way to Ajman City


















Ajman



























Sharjah


















On the way to Palm Deira













































......to be continued


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

Great aerial photos!!
I am surprised the sea is so green and beautiful...


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW! That is really interesting to see Dubai's another side. I am very looking forward to see more pictures! Keep it up! :cheers:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

vivid and vibrate!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

So cool!!!! Thanks for your sharing Tom Greenkay:


----------



## Ore (Jun 6, 2006)

wow, nice pics Ton Green


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

wonderful pics,of a great city :drool:
Great Work Tom


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks everyboddy 

The rest of my flight

Palm Jumeirah:

The Atlantis hotel









The waterpark for the hotel.




































The JBR Towers









The Almas Tower









JLT









Tecom









The suburbs of Dubai




































Business Bay









The reason i came to Dubai



























The SZR









The "normal" Dubai


















The new terminal


















Sharjah

















































































It`s time to land again.










I had a real bad view during my flight.
The pics dubaiflo took during his flight are better and there are much more of them.
Here is his thread. Go there kay:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=462150


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome pics Tom!!!!!


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Incredible thread! 

I don't necessarily want to visit. The urban planning looks like a nightmare outside of self-contained developments. And I'm terrified of the heat -- walking in 80F is bad enough.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks 

After my flight i met the forumer smussuw. We had a photosession in the Zabeel Park. I want to thank him again for taking his time.
Thank you smussuw. 

Here are the results.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Amazing updated pics - smussuw looks handsome - lol ......


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

He's cute!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I need to thank smussuw again for driving me at first to the WTC Tower and inviting me to the observation deck and later driving me to Business Bay.

If you ever visit Dubai you should go to the WTC observation deck.








































































The most evil looking tower in Dubai.








































































I don`t like only skyscrapers in Dubai


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ Great pictures! Thanks for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## Phoenician Empire (May 21, 2006)

------------------


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you Tom! Those are AWESOME photos. Are you a professional photographer btw?

It's almost frightening how fast Dubai is growing!


----------



## terry mccauley (Mar 16, 2007)

sbarn said:


> Wow cool thread... looking forward to future installments. :cheers:


Those pictures are a good representation of the Dubai that I saw, on my first visit, last october,i was stunned at the pace of construction and design beauty of the place.just like to mention how friendly and hospitable the people are


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Great pics definetly gave me the best image of dubai of any photothread on this site showing dubai.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

The unreality of it all.


----------



## Izman (Jan 5, 2007)

Great, great, great job Tom!


----------



## shrekroma (Apr 5, 2007)

This city give hope to many people around the world for better place to live. I respect that.


----------



## chinatown (Nov 8, 2005)

dubai is really Hongkong of the Middle East! I really wanna go there someday.
But i really dont understand why do they need to build that many while the population barely exceed 1mil.


----------



## chinatown (Nov 8, 2005)

dubai looks exactly like a sim-city.


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

chinatown said:


> i really dont understand why do they need to build that many while the population barely exceed 1mil.


That is because there is no other choice of fund management for muslim.
Investing in new construction projects is one of the limited choice of fund management for rich muslim people.

In Islam, the way of fund management/investment activities is very limited,
and it is not allowed to gain interest by loaning or financing money to another party which
is common in Western asset management style.

Because getting interest is prohibited in Islam,
they invest majority of their oil-money into
construction projects, companies, etc., and they become the owner
of the projets or companies themselves.
And they get profits by 
operating the companies directly.

Therefore, they keep investing into new building projects not to let their money sleep in their safe box.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ That depends only on whether they do it Islamically or not, unfortunately most is based on non-Islamic interest banking.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Pommes-T said:


> Thank you Tom! Those are AWESOME photos. Are you a professional photographer btw?
> 
> It's almost frightening how fast Dubai is growing!


Thansk. No i am not by i already get some money for my pics. But not for my trip pics but for my band shootings 

@all thank you very much. ANd sorry that you had to wait so long.
Okay here are new pics.

I took the most of them in this area.









Traditional arabic architecture.









This rebuild area is one of my favorite places in Dubai.




































The Creek



































































































The next pics will be pics of skyscrapers, skyscrapers and more skyscrapers.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ Not bad!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Not bad!


Thanks

The one and only SZR


----------



## wolf18 (Dec 4, 2005)

en,really a very nice city


----------



## ArchiPak (May 13, 2006)

smussuw said:


> ^^ That depends only on whether they do it Islamically or not, unfortunately most is based on non-Islamic interest banking.


Smussuw, a very off topic question from me to you. 

Do you pray 5 times per day?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ Why do u care?


----------



## ArchiPak (May 13, 2006)

smussuw said:


> ^^ Why do u care?


Just a question


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

ArchiPak said:


> Just a question


That is nothing of your business. It is personal matter. hno:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

Great pictures! I love the diversity of skyscrapers!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks everyboddy.

Among the next shots are my best Burj Dubai daytime pics.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ Awesome pictures!!!!! I'm very looking forward to see more pictures of your soon!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Awesome pictures!!!!! I'm very looking forward to see more pictures of your soon!


Thansk. Here are more. 

I spend my last night by walking around and taking pics. 

This are my best Dubai night shots i have taken (Part one Dubai Marina)





















































































































I took the next shots from the Palm Jumeirah.


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Truly the city of the future !


----------



## PIE (Jun 9, 2004)

Truly amazing! no place like this on our planet! .... or proove me ;-)
Thanks alot for sharing! enjoying the pics alot! 
Keep em coming! :cheers:


----------



## Tenacious (May 16, 2007)

I only like the Marina at night. The JBR 'wall' looks better with lights 

This is the best single collection of Dubai photos I've seen. Lots of variation, and lots of walking!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!! OMG!!!! Dubai looks FABULOUS at nighttime! Maybe it is just me that happens to think that Dubai looks much better at nighttime? I like both but at nighttime its just doesn't show dust air... Just perfect at nighttime. Keep it up! :cheers: 

By the way, I am curious what they're building this twin towers?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Oh no; you'll *HATE* them if we tell you. REALLY!!!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

AltinD said:


> ^^ Oh no; you'll *HATE* them if we tell you. REALLY!!!


Hmmm What is it then?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome work Tom - keep it up! :happy:


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks. everyboddy. Now my last normal pics. 



The next pics are pics of the next tallest mixed-use tower in Dubai.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sounds weak, doesn`t it?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I should make a better start for what will come next.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Okay here we go.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*Ladies 

and 

Gentleman

the next 

tallest structure 

EVER build 

by the 

humans race !!!!! *​



























































































And the rest.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ WOW!


----------



## Grantus (Feb 10, 2005)

I am totally speechless. Your entire contribution to this thread is unbelievable. The time, the effort... Bloody awesome work!!!1


----------



## bosman (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks, Tom, for all these incredible pics and all the effort you put into posting them. Dubai is an amazing city, and an interesting experiment in "instant" cities that I enjoy watching develop. It still boggles my mind how all of these buildings will be filled up so quickly, but I assume those building them know what they're doing.

I was wondering....do you know if the ground in Dubai is too sandy to support underground parking garages? It seems like most of the highrises there have above ground parking garages next to or behind the buildings, which seems strange (especially since underground ones would be cooler).

Also, just as a comment....in your introduction you say Dubai isn't like Las Vegas, which I assume you mean that it isn't a "fake" city. However, Las Vegas is also a city of about 1.8 million people (bigger than Dubai, I believe), and is a real city, with a fairly diversified economy. To insinuate Vegas is "fake" and Dubai isn't is somewhat misleading, at least in my opinion. Anyway, thanks again for the pics!


----------



## Chau (Jan 18, 2007)

I dont know why, but i think dubai as an evil city. they use poor laborers to build there skyscrapers and they even treat their horses nicer than the workers! and why do they want their building to be look like a missile?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ America is evil too because it start wars and kill 100,000s to get oil


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ Whoa... That doesn't mean entire America is evil... Our president, George W. Bush is evil for started this wars... That doesn't mean all Americans like us are evil too. Do your research before you say anything about it. hno:


----------



## Vargas (Jun 13, 2006)

Amazing pics, and really cool (smart) thread! I love this city!!!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Whoa... That doesn't mean entire America is evil... Our president, George W. Bush is evil for started this wars... That doesn't mean all Americans like us are evil too. Do your research before you say anything about it. hno:


I didn't mean what I said, I was only responding to his post.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

smussuw said:


> I didn't mean what I said, I was only responding to his post.


If I were you, I won't start it or you will get yourself banned for bashing on Americans. Think twice before you post it. hno:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ I've been here for over 3 years, I think I already know what might get me banned


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Chau said:


> I dont know why, but i think dubai as an evil city. they use poor laborers to build there skyscrapers and they even treat their horses nicer than the workers! and why do they want their building to be look like a missile?


Then the same for all Asian cities generally hno: .


----------



## sargon (Apr 11, 2006)

Amazing pics


----------



## mjfhokie (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a quick question: Are all those skyscrapers at full occupancy?


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I printed some pics of my trip in 2005 and i tried to take pics from the same angel.

Here is the result.


----------



## Abid Siddiqui (May 19, 2005)

I was born in Dubai

Have some pictures will share them with you


----------

